# re aluminum in squeezo strainer



## emma's sheep (Mar 11, 2010)

Just wondering if the squeezo being made of aluminum is a health concern and which food strainer is the best one to get.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Years ago, someone came up with the thought that cooking in aluminum utinsels caused aluminum to be absorbed into the body and caused altzimers (sp). This has been disproven, however, legends are hard to dispel once they get out into the public.

When a recipe calls for using a "non-reactive" pan, they are talking about aluminum and copper as they react with the acids in some foods such as tomatoes and cause the flavor to taste "off" or metalic, but you are not cooking with the squeezo and the time that the tomatoes comes in contact with the aluminum is minimal.

Which is better? Whenever I hear that question I have to ask: Is a Revereware pot better than a Farberware? Well, they both accomplish the same thing and the results are the same, so in that respect one is not better than the other. If the Squeezo costs $260 and the Roma is $100, guess which one I'm going to say is "better"?

If you make tomato sauces for a living and use it daily, go for the squeezo. If you use it several times a year during the cannning season, go for the Roma (or any other less costly brand). The squeezo advertises that it containes no plastic to discolor. So what? Are you putting it on your coffee table as a display piece? It's not a work of art. It's a tool.

Just my 4Â¢ (inflation, you know).


----------



## emma's sheep (Mar 11, 2010)

Thankyou for your avice. My only concern is the roma is made in china and the squeezo in the U.S. I spoke to someone about the squeezo and they said only the hopper is aluminum. Is the one from Lehmans a Roma also? It does not say what brand it is. I would love to get a squeezo except they are very expensive but I do like the fact they are not made in China. Emma


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

What Suitcase Sally said. Turned out the samples used in the testing were contaminated with aluminum from another source. Had nothing to do with aluminum from pans or in food.

I can't remember where I read this - possibly in "What Einstein Told His Cook." Good books anyway - 2 volumes.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

I just got a Squeezo. $25.00 off a Buy it now on Eaby. It's worth it. It's not, in my opinion, worth $190-225.00 they get brand new. The frame is a nicely cast aluminum alloy, the parts are pretty well finished, the nuts and bolts are chintzy. I could see $100.00, it is USA made after all, but if I had to buy it new I'd got for a Roma.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Here are choices:

http://www.kasbahouse.com/villawareonline/foodcanningmachines.asp


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

emma's sheep said:


> Is the one from Lehmans a Roma also? It does not say what brand it is. Emma


Yes, the one from Lehman's is a Roma. I believe it shows the name in the picture in the catalogue. DH got me one, along with the extra screens and I am very happy with it (and it's only 1/4th the price of the Squeezo!). They now make a motor to operate it, although I don't think I will order that.

https://www.lehmans.com/store/Kitch...lls___Lehman_s__Best_Food_Mill___070801?Args=

http://countrylife.lehmans.com/2007/10/31/the-amazing-strainer/


----------



## emma's sheep (Mar 11, 2010)

I thank you all for your help and advice. i have beena able to buy a squeezo so I guess I will see how it goes. I think I have will be happy with it. I liked the roma also but the made in China I guess I don't like. Although I am sure it is a good machine.I am trying to get away from China products and it is not easy as everything is made there. I also have ordered a Mehu Liisa juicer. I like to can and I have not purchased anything like this before so guess I feel like I will treat myself. I think both items will be a great help to me this summer. My husband and I put in a huge garden and we have 5 kids some of them gown but live next door and they always know when mealtime is. I thnk both items will pay for themselves with the cost of groceries. I know here in Canada the groceries have got up a lot and I hate to even go to the grocery store. It takes me ages to check salt content , prices and where the item comes from and grocery shopping has become a job I hate. The more I can make myself the better. Thanks everyone. I love this forum Emma


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I fully understand the China thing.


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

We use an old Victorio strainer for canning. Not sure but is Squeezo a newer version of Victorio? The strainer we have must be cleaned between batches (done within a couple hours) or acidic foods such as apples and tomatoes will become darkened and taste metallic. Only did this one time...learned quickly not to be lazy. Have guessed that this is due to a reaction between the metal and the acidic food.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

One of the advantages of the Roma is that all the parts that come in contact with food are made of plastic, except the screens, and they are made of stainless steel which doesn't react to acids.

I believe the Roma and Victorio are identical. 

Picture of the Victorio:

http://www.kitchenemporium.com/cgi-bin/kitchen/prod/18vw200.html

Picture of the Roma:

http://www.amazon.com/Roma-Strainer-Deluxe-Sauce-Maker/dp/B000WFW5II

I believe I read somewhere that the parts are interchangeable.


----------

